# How to make your mother cry (Updated with Youtube Clip)



## Pzy-Clone (May 20, 2010)

Yo.
Please take a few moments to listen to a short piece i did recently.

I would appriciate very much some thoughts and feedback on the mix and such, or anything else you feel like commenting 

Thanx for listening 

http://www.box.net/shared/qdkxlu0l2r

Updated with a Youtube clip:


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 20, 2010)

*Re: How to make your mother cry*

Awesome stuff Psy-Clone! 

Great writing and sound!

Congratulations!

ps What's with the title though? Wasn't expecting this kind of cue.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 20, 2010)

*Re: How to make your mother cry*

Hey!
Thank you sir, thats quite an honour coming from you, im very glad you liked the piece 

oh..but i would never in a million years use a title like that seriously...lol, im just being my usual sarcastic self


----------



## R. Soul (May 21, 2010)

Well, if I said that was great, I'd be lying....

Cause that was down right fantastic :D

Couldn't fault it if I tried. Lovely piece of work.

Where's the strings and brass from?


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 21, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## hbuus (May 21, 2010)

*Re: How to make your mother cry*

Hey Pzy,

I recognize the title and some of the content - this is a continuation / further development of that little wacky piece you made using I think it was Hollywood Winds, right? Anyway, great stuff. I love the tone of the "stabs". It's a varied piece also. Production-wise it sounds great.

Best,
Henrik


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 21, 2010)

*Re: How to make your mother cry*

hey, thanx you guys! 

The strings are VSL Appassionata strings.
The Brass is mixed, but the more dominant Trumpets are also VSL (fanfare trumpets)

Hbuus: Well, no...that is a different piece.
I did however, post a few bars from THIS arrangement using EW`s 1st Violins, to demonstrate how you can manipulate fast runs in kontakt and such, so thats where you heard it.


----------



## sherief83 (May 21, 2010)

*Re: How to make your mother cry*

Great writing! loved every moment of it. May I ask where did you get the background ambient effect? or If it is possible if you can share it with us all?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 21, 2010)

Fanx!
Uhm, i think it was the ambience given away by project Sam, or Maarten Spruijt i guess...did so via his blog some years ago.

Dunno if its available anymore tho, better ask them about it if you need\want it.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 3, 2010)

OK so i wanted to give this youtube upload thing a go...


BTW...how do i get the Vids to show up directly here in the post...?
...it says under "options" that HTML is turned off.
So im assuming it must be turned "ON" for embedding Youtube vids and such?
Anyone got a clue how?


----------



## Unison (Jun 8, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> OK so i wanted to give this youtube upload thing a go...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKaUTF7vils
> 
> ...



Hej Pzy-Clone,

Nice piece. very well done. 

For youtube embedding, press the "more tags" button and you will have all kinds of options.. 



or simply use [youtube] tag with the video ID in the middle..

best, Nicklas


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 8, 2010)

Pzy-Clone, I hope you could do something with this piece, it's really great, just listened again, I love the structure, top quality stuff!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 8, 2010)

THanx Nic, and OMG i cant belive i didt get that ! haha.. Thanx so much! I will buy you a beer when in køben some time 

@Guy, im glad you think so...again, means alot that you say so. 

But im unsure what you mean by "do something" with it? 

You mean... do something with it in the "real" (shudders) world? Well...the music i do in a commercial context, and the music i have released comercialy myself...is so far removed from this piece, i doubt there would be much interest to be honest.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 8, 2010)

Now I'm not sure what you mean! 

All I'm saying is that I see this easily in films, it's as good as anything.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe Well, what i mean is...90% of the work i do is related to my "old" career in a band, so most of the time i get asked to do things that are far removed from something like this, its mostly industrial sounding guitar based music, remixes and programming etc. 

And i`m glad that is appriciated offcourse , but its hard to convince people that you are capable of doing other things then what they know you from.

Altho i wrote quite alot of over the top orchestral music for an Animated series a while ago that was intended for TV, and it was a pretty good show as well.

BUT Alas, the rights were sold off to a big production company, and thats the last i saw of it :(

Nice of you to say so, but in any event i have some new orchestral works i might post some day, that i personally like more than this one :wink:


----------



## SergeD (Jun 9, 2010)

Lot of work and impressive. Tim Burton would like it for sure.

SergeD


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 11, 2010)

Ha! thanx. 
Be sure to give him my regards (and links) next time you see him ...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 11, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> Ha! thanx.
> Be sure to give him my regards (and links) next time you see him ...



...and mention his friends. :wink:


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 11, 2010)

Very cool writing, Pzy-Clone!


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 11, 2010)

Pzy-clone: is it possible to hear some more of your industrial tracks, remixes etc.? The phychotic comatose remix is too low kb/s to get a good impression :(
Sounded great though, but I'm used to higher bitrate.


----------



## SergeD (Jun 12, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> ...and mention his friends. :wink:



Deleted...

Edit: Guy, sorry for that inappropriate reaction. Your reply had more spirit than I could handle that morning. 

SergeD


----------



## Jaap (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome piece and it would win a oscar in the category: most misleading title (had a pack of tissues ready when I pressed start) :mrgreen:


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jun 14, 2010)

very impressive!


----------



## djoniba (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool. Got to get into this Hollywood strings thing. Would be fun to write stuff like that.

Kanskje et lynkurs? Eller utveksling av ideer? [email protected]


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 14, 2010)

SergeD @ Sat Jun 12 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Fri Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and mention his friends. :wink:
> ...



Well, I wasn't quite sure what to say of it. But since you've apologized, I'm now really pissed off about the earlier comment!!!! :wink:


----------



## djoniba (Jun 14, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon Jun 14 said:


> Guys, thanx so much for tuning in and commenting, priciate it !
> 
> @Djoniba: Ah yes, altho this is VSL Appassionata Strings ...
> Sender deg en mail, men jeg er redd det ikke finnes noen "lynkurs" for programmering



He he. Ten kte ikke det, men fint å få kontakt med gode programmerere. Jeg har masse kontakter til deg (hvis du ikke er inne i markedet for fullt allerede).

Og så trenger jeg tips til setup med strykere etc.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 14, 2010)

djoniba @ Mon Jun 14 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Mon Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, thanx so much for tuning in and commenting, priciate it !
> ...



Kay,. bare hyggelig å hjelpe til vettu, jeg deler gjerne av min o store kunnskap 
Joa er inne i et slags marked, men ikke nødvendigvis det rette markedet..hehe.
Hooker opp via epost.

-Amund


----------



## baronesbc (Jun 26, 2010)

Very impressive! magnificent composition, I really like this! fantasy, realism, technic... Spectacular...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanx man, glad you like it !


----------

